# another big box install



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

this time for the counter tops...

gee mrs. jones, im not sure why your disposer rotted out so early...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Put some Duct Tape on it


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When you use an extra deep trap an AAV is no longer required by code....:laughing:

Sorry I won't match installation prices with Homey, and it will cost you my regular installation price to fix homeys mistake in most cases....

Sometimes much more...


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm still amazed at the ingenuity of some people, I mean backwards p-trap, corrugated drain. Wow somebody worked very hard to make that look like it does.


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Ha guess the guy never heard of a slip joint washer and just packed it with putty. You can always spot an amateur by how he try's to make a seal bet he tried teflon tape on the treads too.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Saw this the other day. Lowes did the install of this RO unit about a year ago. Home owner wanted me to change out the filters since they didn't know how, there never was a RO membrane installed....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Will said:


> Saw this the other day. Lowes did the install of this RO unit about a year ago. Home owner wanted me to change out the filters since they didn't know how, there never was a RO membrane installed....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Will said:


> Saw this the other day. Lowes did the install of this RO unit about a year ago. Home owner wanted me to change out the filters since they didn't know how, there never was a RO membrane installed....


Can't go bad if it is never installed. Could be an honest mistake. 

I thought big box stores subbed licensed contractors?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


^^^ What he said.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Saw this the other day. Lowes did the install of this RO unit about a year ago. Home owner wanted me to change out the filters since they didn't know how, there never was a RO membrane installed....





Hoosier Plumber said:


> Can't go bad if it is never installed. Could be an honest mistake.
> 
> I thought big box stores subbed licensed contractors?


I know exactly how that happened.... :laughing:

It was a prepackaged/preassembled RO unit that had been sold to someone looking for a new membrane...

They got what they needed and put it back together without the membrane, then returned it to Lowes, who then rebanded the box, and it was sold & installed.

The "Contractor" just mounted it, hooked it up... Job Done... Next! :laughing:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I know exactly how that happened.... :laughing: It was a prepackaged/preassembled RO unit that had been sold to someone looking for a new membrane... They got what they needed and put it back together without the membrane, then returned it to Lowes, who then rebanded the box, and it was sold & installed. The "Contractor" just mounted it, hooked it up... Job Done... Next! :laughing:


I didn't add a smiley so I think the joke was missed by most. Thanks for seeing the post for what it was.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I know exactly how that happened.... :laughing: It was a prepackaged/preassembled RO unit that had been sold to someone looking for a new membrane... They got what they needed and put it back together without the membrane, then returned it to Lowes, who then rebanded the box, and it was sold & installed. The "Contractor" just mounted it, hooked it up... Job Done... Next! :laughing:


Still installers fault, pretty easy to tell when the membrane is missing by flow if water when bringing system up


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> *Can't go bad if it is never installed.* Could be an honest mistake.
> 
> I thought big box stores subbed licensed contractors?











....:laughing:....


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I know exactly how that happened.... :laughing: It was a prepackaged/preassembled RO unit that had been sold to someone looking for a new membrane... They got what they needed and put it back together without the membrane, then returned it to Lowes, who then rebanded the box, and it was sold & installed. The "Contractor" just mounted it, hooked it up... Job Done... Next! :laughing:


Exactly! You beat me to it. Happens all the ****ing time


----------

